# 4.13 acres with house



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

This is a beautiful eye-catching property with a charming house. The house has 2 bedrooms ,1 1/2 bath kitchen,dining,living room in invigorated 16 x 32 open spacious area. A mudroom with a soapstone wood heater that heats the whole house. Laundryroom joins the house at the end of the screened patio. A long porch tempts you to sit and relax or eat your meals .
House is covered with a steel roof installed in 2013.

2 !pears, 2 peaches, 3 figs , 2 blueberries with gardens of flowers and or vegetables.

Land is mostly level to gentle sloping on the North side. Soil is decent, richer in some areas than otters. About 1/2 is in woods of which at least 1 acre would be opened with a chain saw to have open woods. The remainder is true woods. There is some marketable timber in oak.

Close to fishing lakes, Pomme de Terre, Stockton, Truman, Lake of the Ozarks, Table Rock plus rivers. 
Branson for entertainment, Bolivar for groceries and health facilities, Springfield for major shopping, Osceola for cheese shopping. Just a nice area to be close to my attractions.

High speed internet, taxes under $300.

Reason for selling is failing health .


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks nice I was just in that area for a week it was nice and green and pretty.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. It truly is an attractive place. 
Sorry for not pricing or adding more info. That is what lack of oxygen does.

The floors are hardwood in the living room,both bedrooms and the hall. The two baths and the bedroom have ceramic tile floors. The kitchen/dining has wood plank.
CH&A is also available or an Amana through the wall. My electric bill runs around $700 yearly.
Asking $85000


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Dropping the price to $75000.
This property is near good hunting areas and several lakes for excellent fishing or playing
The Citizens Memorial Hospital in Bolivar has many job openings, and trucking positions are many in the area.
There are unlisted bonuses to the property.


----------

